# Questions in Tier-2 general partner online visa application form



## abhaygshah (Jul 28, 2013)

My wife (Indian citizen) and I (US citizen) are currently living in Israel. I am working and she is a house-wife (unemployed because of visa regulation). I have a job-offer in the UK (an A-rated sponsor with valid CoS). We just finished filling up my online form (Tier-2 general main applicant), and are currently working on her, Tier-2 general Partner, form and come across the following questions (in the Tier-2 general partner form): 

1) Do you receive income from any other sources‚ including friends or family? 
--Well, she is unemployed and living with me in Israel, so should we answer NO? 

2) Do you have savings‚ properties or other income‚ for example‚ from stocks and shares? 
--Well, she has some savings in her country of origin, so we answer YES. 

3) How much of your monthly income is used to support your family members? 
--What should we write here? Its just us two in Israel. 

4) How much do you spend each month on living costs? 
--We are living together so what should we write here? 

5) Are there sufficient funds to support you and any other dependants? 
--What funds do they mean by this? Are they talking about the first month accommodation? My A-rated sponsor can support both of us for the first month. 

6) Please state the amount of money available and total number of dependents 
--What should we write here? There is no one depending on her - she IS the dependent in this case.

This form is so different from the VAF10 form... I am really confused here.


----------



## Ineuk (Jan 13, 2015)

*VISA dependent*

I am in the same situation here, did you receive any response to this post?
I appreciate any comments


----------

